# Jungle Fungus Clear vs API Furan 2?



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Jungle Fungus Clear and API Furan 2 appear to contain the same two furan products. API lists the exact amounts of each, but Jungle Fungus doesn't:

Jungle Fungus Clear - contains Nitrofurazone, Furazolidone, Potassium Dichromate.

API Furan 2 - contains 60 mg Nitrofurazone and 25 mg Furazolidone per packet.

Does anyone know:
- whether one of these is more effective than the other? 
- how much of each med does the Jungle brand contain?

Thanks!


----------



## billysurf (Jan 12, 2013)

effective for disease?
there are many medicines that are less aggressive and non-toxic to aquarium occupants
visit http://billysurfbettas.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

What are you trying to cure?



> *Furan 2*
> *Active Ingredients: *nitrofurazone, furazolidone, methylene blue trihydrate
> *Diseases:* bacterial infections
> *Contraindications:*
> Furazolidone and nitrofurazone are carcinogenic agents. A product of API.





> *Jungle Fungus Clear*
> *Active ingredients:* nitrofurazone, furazolidone, potassium dichromate
> *Diseases:* bacterial and fungal infections, costia
> *Contraindications:*
> ...


That's about all I can tell ya...


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Tiki, I don't know where you got that info but it's incorrect.

Furan 2 does not have methylene blue in it.. It is only Nitrofurazone and Furazolidone.

Jungle Fungus clear has nitrofurazone and furazolidone and something called potassium dichromate which is a toxic strong mineral acid compound used in pyrotechnics and explosives.. it can also be used to clean glassware, is a component in cement, can be used to stain woods and tan leather, and is used in photography. It can cause dermatitis in humans, is carcinogenic, has been shown to kill much larger animals than bettas at pretty small concentrations, and has special environmental disposal laws because of how it effects aquatic life (meaning you can't just flush the fish water or pour it out in your yard). I have no idea what it's doing in a fish med. Because of this component, I would stay away from the Jungle and use the API brand, though I suppose if it doesn't kill the fish it would help to kill any bacteria because of its toxic/acidic nature.

I don't know how many mg of each is included in a dose of Jungle because I don't think they include it. You may be able to find out by contacting them directly. Since I haven't ever used it, I haven't bothered to seek additional info.


----------

